# Western riding vs. English riding.



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm having such a hard time trying to figure out what to do. I like both equally, which doesn't help. 
Sonny was originally trained in western, than I started retraining in English, but since summer is coming, I'll more than likely want to use a western due to trail rides (yes I know I can use an english saddle for trail rides)
I was thinking that, since I am always welcome to use the barn owners saddles (both western or english) I might as well buy a western saddle (none of her western saddles seem to fit Sonny too well).

What do you think? Which do you ride and why?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Me and my horse do both. It's certainly possible; my horse knows the difference between his bits and headstalls.
I love both equally for different reasons, and I don't think there's anything an english rider can't learn from a western one, and vice versa.


----------



## Cassilynne (Mar 24, 2008)

It really depends on your personal preference. If you like both equally, why don't you alternate between them? You also have to consider what type of riding you do, what saddle is best for you and your horse.



I road English when I was younger, took my first few lessons in Western. I got switched to English and I felt like I had no support . My trainer insisted that there is no difference and I should have no problem. I was fine after I got use to it and prefer English over Western any day. Although I do think Western is most comfortable, I like the look and feel of English the most. I post-trot, I am not "all for" sit trotting, but will do it when I need to. So I believe English is much better suited for me


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yes I will do both, but I want to purchase my own saddle, but I'm unsure of what type to get. I can get away with any of the barn owners saddles...whether western or english...her westerns are a bit large, but I can put an extra saddle pad and be fine.

For each gait I have a preferance on what saddle.
for walk and extended trot: english
for trot and canter: western

For canter I especially need a western...for some reason I can get my balance point alot better in a western than an english.


----------



## El Gato (Aug 21, 2007)

Ive got a Trekker saddle without horn, with that I can do both styles.


----------

